# Miracle Detail presents The Ultimate Miracle Engine out detail- Porsche Carrerra GT!



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi All,

My best client and dear friend was due to have a major service carried out on his Porsche Carrera GT last month, so while it was there at Reading OPC being ripped to bits and having the engine out for valve clearances and clutch measured etc, we thought what better time to clean the car like never before!!

All the undertrays and arches were removed and cleaned, all the paintwork protection film was removed, any paintwork correction carried out that was needed under the film, any stone chips to be touched in, clean and protect the wheels inside and out, clean and protect the carbon tub, engine bay etc and with the seats removed from the car, we were able to get to all the carbon in the interior and protect it like never before, a new windscreen was also being fitted along with all new paint protection film fitted by Paintshield after the detail had been completed which included the whole front end being protected this time. And what an amazing job these guys carry out, totally flawless!!

Over all the car took about 3 days to fully detail with 3 layers of Swissvax Crystal Rock wax applied to the paintwork, Gtechniq protecting the wheels and windows, and Zaino Z2 pro protecting the carbon fibre. The Porsche mechanics had the car for over a three weeks and spent a good 80 hours plus removing all the bits that needed cleaning from the car, including the engine, front end, seats, arches and all the undertrays etc, as well as checking camshafts, clutch, brakes, valve clearances and replacing coil packs.

Here's a HD video of the detail and service with some good footage of the car in bits!






Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
3M car care: http://www.3mcarcare.co.uk/


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Great work Paul? When you popping up here for a brew?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

WTF, remove the engine just to check things? :lol:

bet that service was cheap!!!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice work Paul on an awesome piece of kit, looks like the workshop at Reading?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

A normal 4 yearly service costs around £6.5k to £7.5k


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> Very nice work Paul on an awesome piece of kit, looks like the workshop at Reading?


Yes the only place they carry out the work on GT's.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Holy mother of.....wow, that is pretty incredible.

Love the noise these things make!!


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

> A normal 4 yearly service costs around £6.5k to £7.5k


Thats alot of cheese to spend on a service....love the car yet to see one in the flesh

Great work


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work mate, Was all belts changed whilst engine was out??


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Simply awesome!!! Not got the time to read this now, but will be soaking up the detail (no pun) later on this evening.

Cheers Paul :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Insane amount of detail and a great job

Though i'm a bit disappointed to see calipers being used in the service. They are only any use for scribing lines and pulling out splinters.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work mate, Was all belts changed whilst engine was out??


Yes belts changed.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I would have thought the Porsche centre would be a bit more modern than using a wheelie bin :doublesho :lol:

Great job :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Insane amount of detail and a great job
> 
> Though i'm a bit disappointed to see calipers being used in the service. They are only any use for scribing lines and pulling out splinters.


I thought that, must be for the photos, sure that would use feeler gauges and internal mics for something this important.

Btw Calipers perfect as adjustable spaners!!

Saying that wonderful writeup being able to see the whole job is pretty amazing.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Insane!

A lovely car and great detailing


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

As ever Paul fantastic .:thumb:

Anthony


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

dubstyle said:


> Thats alot of cheese to spend on a service....love the car yet to see one in the flesh
> 
> Great work


If you take into context you really need to be a millionaire to own one then it's pocket change.

Expensive but still pocket change.


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

People who buy these kind of car has more than enough for the 7.5k service, same for the paint protection film or detail ^^

anyway, i really love the way the wheels got brighten up


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

meh.. its alright nothing special really lol

Only joking, some pretty impressive work undertaken on the car, from the service/ engine out, to the detail and the paintwork protection film.

But, whats happened to the side skirt/sill, looks like rust bubbling (I know its not, but just what it looks like) Either different paint used for protection, or the damage from the stone etc being thrown at it?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I would imagine that is 'stonechip' finish rather than rust.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Looks alright that!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> Insane amount of detail and a great job
> 
> Though i'm a bit disappointed to see calipers being used in the service. They are only any use for scribing lines and pulling out splinters.


If you now what your doing and have good quality calipers you can get very acurate measurments, as we use them alot. Having said that they look like they came from ebay and been thrown around the workshop!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Tricky Red said:


> I would imagine that is 'stonechip' finish rather than rust.


Yeah knew it wouldn't be rust, just wondered what it was. Can't see the skirts being metal anyway.


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

my god that is insane. nice work.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

best looking car ever :argie:


----------



## Dannymct (Jul 26, 2009)

Mother of God!!! Thats something else. Wot a job. Hats off to ya:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

truly awesome work Paul :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

paranoid73 said:


> If you now what your doing and have good quality calipers you can get very acurate measurments, as we use them alot. Having said that they look like they came from ebay and been thrown around the workshop!


Typically calipers are only any good for +/- 50 microns or 2 thou in old money.

Which is why toolmakers use them for scribing line and pulling out splinters. Like Paul said, they also hold M2 or M1.6 nuts perfectly.

Anyway, this is detracting from Paul's awesome amount and level of work.

Top job Paul.


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

:argie: Thank you for sharing that. :thumb:


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Top job :thumb:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

thats awesome...thanks for sharing...


----------



## stefan einz (Jan 16, 2010)

Just to respond to the point on the callipers being used. This is just to measure the clutch wear. New, the reading is 31mm, and when the clutch is worn out it is 28mm. The reading shown is a shade under 30mm, suggesting a 40,000 mile lifespan (the car having completed just over 13,000 miles). It's not really a critical measurement; it just gives a guide on lifespan.

Interestingly, the wear rate has reduced significantly; when I bought this car it was an unsold US car then converted by the factory to UK spec and sold as a new UK car. My suspicion is that the car will have been moved around a lot and that will have caused a fair bit of initial wear to the clutch.

Whilst writing, it's worth adding that Paul did a great job on this - it was something of a voyage into the unknown, but I am very pleased with the results. The car has been detailed by Paul since new, and even before this mega detail the car looked great - to the extent that when it was shown at a Porsche dealership's launch event for a new model, a few guests were astonished to find the car had already done over 10,000 miles!

Happy to answer any questions about the car if that's of interest.

Cheers


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

stefan einz said:


> .....
> Happy to answer any questions about the car if that's of interest.
> 
> Cheers


Let me go out in a drive for it? lol, or even be a passenger, I'd settle for that lol.

Joking aside mate, you've got a very nice car there mate and bet it puts a big smile on your face.


----------



## concours g60 (Mar 23, 2009)

i fell asleep scrolling through all those pics it was like a trance. nice car and paint not looking to bad for a porsche.


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Great work Paul, just excellent :thumb:

I used to look after rather famous Silver to Yellow one a few years back, (Think you might have given it some attention at one time or another too!) What I would have given to get my machine into that inner front wheel arch area, times I spent hand polishing it :buffer:

Also, so refreshing for someone to give Paintshield some due credit. Whatever your thoughts on PPF. They’re the boys for it, good on you.

Regards, Roy.


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow, it's brilliant to see a car like that up close, in pieces and being worked upon.

Thank you for letting us in on this :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a superb car!:thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Definitely an epic job! :thumb:


----------



## joshb (Sep 26, 2010)

there and incredible car, thats amazing, i did work experience at porsche in sutton coldfield when i was there 1 got delivered truly unbelieveable in the flesh, top quality write up and pics


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

stefan einz said:


> Just to respond to the point on the callipers being used. This is just to measure the clutch wear. New, the reading is 31mm, and when the clutch is worn out it is 28mm. The reading shown is a shade under 30mm, suggesting a 40,000 mile lifespan (the car having completed just over 13,000 miles). It's not really a critical measurement; it just gives a guide on lifespan.
> 
> Interestingly, the wear rate has reduced significantly; when I bought this car it was an unsold US car then converted by the factory to UK spec and sold as a new UK car. My suspicion is that the car will have been moved around a lot and that will have caused a fair bit of initial wear to the clutch.
> 
> ...


How often do you have to get the porsche serviced normally?at what point does it need serviced...when it reaches XXXXX mileage i assume? Have you got a photo of the interior?

Anyway thats my questions complete! Very nice car you have there,paul has done an incredible job on it :buffer::thumb:


----------



## stefan einz (Jan 16, 2010)

aba said:


> How often do you have to get the porsche serviced normally?at what point does it need serviced...when it reaches XXXXX mileage i assume? Have you got a photo of the interior?
> 
> Anyway thats my questions complete! Very nice car you have there,paul has done an incredible job on it :buffer::thumb:


The service regime is once a year or every 12,000 miles. The annual service is relatively painless - oil change, other fluids as required, general checkover. Cost is less than £1k. The "big" service is every 4 years. So overall the running costs are less than for many equivalent cars.

What is really great about these cars is that they can handle high mileages. The engine is massively over engineered (it was originally designed in 5.5 litre form to race at Le Mans; it has, for example, no less than 10 oil pumps to ensure uniform oil pressure under any load). The rest of the car is relatively simple (no super complex diffs or 4wd), and engineered to a depth that would make an Enzo weep. Several cars have done more than 100k now, and are going strong.

Re pictures of the interior, I suspect Paul has somewhere!

Cheers


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

stefan einz said:


> The service regime is once a year or every 12,000 miles. The annual service is relatively painless - oil change, other fluids as required, general checkover. Cost is less than £1k. The "big" service is every 4 years. So overall the running costs are less than for many equivalent cars.
> 
> What is really great about these cars is that they can handle high mileages. The engine is massively over engineered (it was originally designed in 5.5 litre form to race at Le Mans; it has, for example, no less than 10 oil pumps to ensure uniform oil pressure under any load). The rest of the car is relatively simple (no super complex diffs or 4wd), and engineered to a depth that would make an Enzo weep. Several cars have done more than 100k now, and are going strong.
> 
> ...


I'll see if I can find some, meanwhile, whats the best video you have of a Carrera GT Stefan?

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## stefan einz (Jan 16, 2010)

Miracle Detail said:


> I'll see if I can find some, meanwhile, whats the best video you have of a Carrera GT Stefan?
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul


This one comes from Germany and shows off the engine sound pretty well.






And the Porsche Experience Centre review is pretty good.






Finally, this is Marc Basseng (a top Nordschleife racing driver) taking the car for a 7.30 lap of the 'Ring. The driving is stunning. You can hear that the car sounds very different from the inside to the outside - you really need the roof off to hear that wonderful F1 howl (but not on the race track - roof off = no aero!).






Cheers


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

The work done by Paul everyone knows it´s TOP but this one surpass everything.

WELL DONE PAUL :thumb:


ps: Stefan you are a lucky guy to have a top professional detailing for your car


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

nice job.


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Fantastic car .. one of my favourites of all time... 

Stunning work on the detail

Was really surprised Reading allowed photos to be taken in the Workshop, they have always been -ve to that before for folk


----------



## Cole (Aug 22, 2010)

easily one of my all time favourite cars remember the 1st time i saw one in the flesh it was brought into a bodyshop next to my work as it been crashed on a trackday 80k worth of damage then my boss bought one then to sell it a yr later without even driving it as he couldnt get it off his driveway lol awesome job as always paul


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work mate, and stunning car! Would love to see you working in your videos thought  BTW, where do you get your soundtrack music from?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome car and really interesting to see the level of work that is actually undertaken - my question to the owner is:

Having read countless times that the clutch is really brutal, how hard is it to drive in slow moving stop/start traffic?

With regard to the cost of running the thing, i bet all pound signs are forgotten every time you fire up that masterpiece of an engine!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that car is immense!! 

Thank you for sharing Paul. :thumb:


----------



## stefan einz (Jan 16, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> Awesome car and really interesting to see the level of work that is actually undertaken - my question to the owner is:
> 
> Having read countless times that the clutch is really brutal, how hard is it to drive in slow moving stop/start traffic?
> 
> With regard to the cost of running the thing, i bet all pound signs are forgotten every time you fire up that masterpiece of an engine!


Yes, that comment about the "brutal" clutch was from Clarkson's otherwise pretty good review of the car on Top Gear.

It's not a word I'd associate with the clutch at all. It's a carbon ceramic multi plate clutch with a very small diameter to lower the car's CoG. By virtue of the material used, it is a) very strong (unless abused) and b) something of a switch when pulling away from rest. The pulling away issue is compounded by the ultra light flywheel - only an F1 in my experience has a lighter flywheel.

BUT, the engineers developed some very clever anti stall software to help. All one needs to do is gently lift the clutch and the software feeds in the right amount of revs to avoid a stall. The handbook in fact recommends pulling away in 2nd gear (on the flat), so effective is the system.

If you apply any gas yourself, the engine management system says "ok, matey, you are now on your own". With anything less than 2,000 rpm on the clock, the car will stall.

Because I hate slipping a clutch, I just let the engine management system do its good work. (This goes to the abuse point. The material (like that on ceramic brake discs) will deteriorate when over heated. So it is possible to kill the clutch in about 6-7 seconds if you dial in lots of revs (e.g. on a hill) and slip the clutch badly. The surface just breaks up. Allegedly this happened to one car when an RAC recovery man was loading the car on a flatbed. He did not know about the anti stall feature. Expensive.)

The anti stall feature also works on a hill. You can use the handbrake, or I just keep my right foot on the brake, lift up the clutch until it just bites (you notice a very small drop in revs) and then blend out of the brake and clutch. As long as you have faith, it's fine. When my friends have driven the car they occasionally lose faith, touch the gas pedal and hey presto they stall!

Once on the move, the clutch is very smooth indeed, and the drivetrain super taut so there is no slack. Brutal it is not.

HTHs.

Cheers


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Now that's a detail! Nice work Paul :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

MatrixGuy said:


> Wow, that car is immense!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing Paul. :thumb:


Thanks Matrix!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Now that's a detail! Nice work Paul :thumb:


Thanks Jesse!!

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Another top job there Paul :thumb:

Excellent workmanship :thumb:

Regards , Mario


----------



## Jamie-SRi (Oct 18, 2010)

:doublesho Wow! thats impressive, nice work by both you and the Porsche engineers :thumb:


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

amazing work there paul, beautiful piece of kit there. How many hours in total was spent on this?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

TelTel said:


> amazing work there paul, beautiful piece of kit there. How many hours in total was spent on this?


Thanks TelTel.

Detailing took 25 hours (as the paintwork was perfect anyway apart from under the paint film as we have never corrected these parts of the car before.)

Service took over 80 hours.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
3M car care: http://www.3mcarcare.co.uk/ 
3M car care competition: http://www.thecleanestcar.com/


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Miracle Detail said:


> Thanks TelTel.
> 
> Detailing took 25 hours (as the paintwork was perfect anyway apart from under the paint film as we have never corrected these parts of the car before.)
> 
> ...


Wow that's some going for servicing Paul, and your detailing time was a fair bit of time in conjuntion with some real hard work and elbow grease. What a good looking motor though and the results ....... Well absolutely flawless.

I take it you also machine polished the wheels too?

Great work Paul, always look forward to your write ups..... Whens the next one due, lol!!!

All the best

Tel


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Stunning work there Paul as usual! 

Hope all is ok!

All the best


----------



## Raymond (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice!


----------

